# Idiot Boromir



## Jotun (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm sure this has already been posted here, but I got it in an e-mail just recently and I think it's pretty funny. 

http://images8.fotki.com/v145/photos/2/23376/93737/mordor-vi.gif


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 21, 2005)

That was fun. Thanks.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 21, 2005)

Made me laugh out loud. Definitely one to be shared.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 21, 2005)

Jotun said:


> I'm sure this has already been posted here, but I got it in an e-mail just recently and I think it's pretty funny.
> 
> http://images8.fotki.com/v145/photos/2/23376/93737/mordor-vi.gif



Guffaw!

Barley


----------



## Garwen (Jan 21, 2005)

I really enjoyed that. Had to watch it twice. Thanks


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 31, 2005)

Weeeeeee! 'twas amusing! Thankee Jotun!


----------



## Narsil (Jan 31, 2005)

Then there's Part Deaux.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 6, 2005)

That calls for a good old chortle 

Got to be the largest gif files I've ever seen, though...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 25, 2005)

That's loverly!


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Feb 25, 2005)

Haaa,ha,haaaa,ha,aaaaaa,heh,heh,heee,*snort,snort,*haaaaaaaaaaa!

That was truely amusing! Almost as amusing as seeing Gollum/Smeogal talk to himself! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 27, 2005)

oh man that was funny, I had to send both of those through my e-mail loop! *grin* thanx!


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Feb 27, 2005)

You have to love Boromir!  

Thanks for sharing those sites.


----------



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 16, 2005)

*Crazy Boromir*

This is so funny. but you have to watch them in order to understand
http://www.rit.edu/~gxp1426/ http://www.rit.edu


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks UNGOLIANT. Hilarious! "I still say its retarded" Muahahaha!


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 20, 2005)

*Speechless*


----------

